# bluetick **** hound pics



## twinpinekennels

im sure most of u have already seen these and i do not have any newer ones but i will still post them


----------



## predatordave

you know you can never get enough of those beautiful bluetick pics.











later, dave


----------



## jeffm

Real nice look'n BlueDog, twinpine.
The first hound I ever had was a bluetick, 1989 some old hammer breeding.


----------



## jeffm

Some more good look'n bluedogs, I want that little one, dave.


----------



## twinpinekennels

he is all hammer bred, predatordave- what breeding is that pup, u have some beutiful blue dogs there


----------



## mparks

Those are great!


----------



## predatordave

thanks guys. jeff that little one is now a big boy. he is about a year and half old now. he is a local bred dog, with some kelly bragg dogs and smokey river waayyyy back.
actually they both are. that is his big half sister next to him. 

later, dave


----------



## twinpinekennels

sounds nice, not to for sure with the bragg breedin but u cant go wrong with that smoky river blood,.


----------



## Whit1

I've never owned **** hounds, but knew a guy who did and I hunted with him a few times. That was some exciting hunting for sure. He usually kept with black n' tans.

I've always felt that "bluetic" had magic in the name.


----------



## predatordave

twinpine, you dont see hardly any kelly bragg breeding anymore. if you look through some of the old blue books you will find it. kelly bragg lived down south, my buddy used to go down there met him and incorporated his stuff into his own breeding. the dogs mine are out of are all bear hounds. 

later, dave


----------



## ds541

i love blue ticks thanks for sharing the pic's


----------



## Rocko0305

Beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing


----------



## john warren

well, im no **** hunter,,, would love to be ,,, but you guys stay up past my bedtime. 
i did attend a **** hunt club up in the thumb last year and i spoted this dog way off acrossed the field. it was a big red dog in obviously wonderful condition. i went over and visited with his owner, nice guy,, that was a beautiful dog. later i was talking to anooother fellow and told him how much i admired that red dog. he said well,, you've a good eye, he's the top dog int the country at the moment. and has been for awhile.
lol now the point of this story is i don't know much about **** dogs and hounds one way or another.... but that is a good looking blue and you've very right to be proud of him.


----------



## Manofsteel

It sure brings back memories of my youth. Nothing like a cool crisp night, and the sound of a bluetick on tree. Thanks for posting, and best of luck this year.


----------

